# The Crown Beaver



## Waka (19 Nov 2005)

Anyone use this hollowing tool, if so can you please give me the low down.

Thanks as always


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2005)

I'll take that as a no then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alf (20 Nov 2005)

At least give 'em a full 24hrs! :lol: What is it anyway? Got a link (I'm too lazy to look)

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2005)

Alf":28gwcly7 said:


> At least give 'em a full 24hrs!



Ok I know I should leave it longer :lol: :lol: but I get very jealous when the weekend comes because everyone is in their WS.

The link below will take you to the item in question.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=23476&recno=10

Keep the posts coming, its one of my links to the outside world.


----------



## Alf (20 Nov 2005)

Oh, it's one of them things. I dunno, I always thought they were for these mad turners who have 2000 turning tools to choose from, 15 different chucks and never make anything you can actually _use_. The sort of round, spinny equivalent of a galoot, in fact...  You're not going to let those nice planes and such sit about gathering dust, are you, Waka? :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2005)

Alf":2wwqtlj1 said:


> You're not going to let those nice planes and such sit about gathering dust, are you, Waka? :shock:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Definitely not, actually added the LV bullnose shoulder and LVBU Jointer +fence this month, the turning is just something else I'm learning to do.


----------



## jasonB (20 Nov 2005)

Alf":1xn5179e said:


> You're not going to let those nice planes and such sit about gathering dust, are you, Waka? :shock:



Or worse still send a stream of wet shavings all over your workshop when you turn some green wood  

Got quite a few Crown turning tools but not that one, they all seem to be very good quality and have a nicely balanced feel to them with decent sized handles. For deeper hollowing I made myself some tools along the lines of those used by Robert Chapman with replaceable tips.

Jason


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2005)

Jason

Thanks, not really into wet turning yet, I'm having a hard time with dries at the moment.

I'm looking at all the tool selections so i know what to look and try at the next Yandles day out.


----------



## cd (20 Nov 2005)

Waka":1by7z0io said:


> Thanks, not really into wet turning yet, I'm having a hard time with dries at the moment.



Waka,
If your thinking about hollowing I'd try wet turning its much easier than dry particularly into endgrain. 
Can't help you on the tool in question except to say that I really like the crown tools I have. I've looked at the beaver before but I'm saving for a woodcut pro forme (hope Santa is reading this  )

cd


----------



## SVB (20 Nov 2005)

Hi Waka,

I use the kelton 1/2" system - see link:

http://www.hegner.co.uk/pages/Kelton/Ho ... lower.html

I have found them to be very good for most types of timber. (I use a modified 1/2" router collet in a turned handle rather than their handles - I don't like the handles with grub screws that craunch into the tool they are gripping).

I have not used the crown tool you have mentioned. It looks similar to the Rolly Munro tool that is also a shrouded ring, which I know may people think highly of. There is an excellent review of hollowing tools at the following address:

http://www.fholder.com/Woodturning/article9.htm

(Note - at the time of writing the above site was down - I hope this is temporary as I did not print the article and it really did cover most hollowing tools on the market and went through the different in application between cutting tools, scrapers etc when applied to hollowing + the different dry and wet timber makes on the tool choice etc etc).

Anyway, best of luck and let us know what you decide.

Simon.


----------



## Waka (20 Nov 2005)

Simon

Thanks for the links, the article is really good reading, I'll have to ponder over it.

CD

Where's the woodcut pro forme from, any helpful links?


----------



## Horst Hohoff (29 Nov 2005)

Hi Waka!
If you really consider buying a deep hollowing tool I would highly recommend the Munro Tool. It's the most versatile of the lot because you can do every kind of turning with it: end grain, cross grain, long grain. It surely takes some time till you can handle it like Rolly does. Furthermore sharpening is dead easy; a sharpening aid is provided in the set.


----------



## trevtheturner (30 Nov 2005)

A warm welcome to the Forum, Horst.

I agree with all you say about the Munro hollower. I have one and am a big fan.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Waka (2 Dec 2005)

Horst

Welcome to the forum.

Thanks all for the advice, I didn't realise there were so many to choose from. Looks like I've got some habds on to do before I commit myself.


----------



## trevtheturner (19 Dec 2005)

Alf":31w2qfzj said:


> ......... mad turners who have 2000 turning tools to choose from, 15 different chucks and never make anything you can actually _use_.



:shock: :-s Pardon? [-X :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Alf (20 Dec 2005)

All right, Trev, fair point. I'll rephrase that:

Mad turners who have 2000 turning tools to choose from, 15 different chucks and make crackingly nice pens you can use to do the crossword.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Dec 2005)

'Pologies, I should have been more specific....



Alf":1d5gs4tm said:


> Mad turners...



:shock: Pardon? :-s [-X :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just joking of course. :wink:

Cheers,

Trev.
:ho2 :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer


----------



## Alf (20 Dec 2005)

Sorry, but I'm not rephrasing _that_ bit... [-( :wink: :lol: :lol:

Gill, bunker accommodation for one please! I'll bring mince pies... :ho2

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Dec 2005)

Okay, I give in ... ... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But I actually know where The Bunker is :twisted: although I can be placated with plenty of mince pies. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Taffy Turner (21 Dec 2005)

Did someone mention mince pies?  

Regards

Taffy

PS - I'm not mad - honest! Just a little eccentric!


----------



## Alf (21 Dec 2005)

Taffy Turner":3r4kp0s9 said:


> PS - I'm not mad - honest! Just a little eccentric!


That'll be 'cos of one of they fancy chucks I expect. :wink:


----------



## trevtheturner (21 Dec 2005)

:shock: Eccentric, eccentric ....??

Ah, got it - this what you mean Alf:

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/eccentric-chuck.htm

:lol: :lol: :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------

